# WARNING, Wing mirrors



## ranw918 (Mar 31, 2011)

Had both wing mirrors stolen off my Cooper S last night. According to the police this is becoming common as it is very easy to remove the mirrors. £470 for a new pair Any ideas as to how the mirrors could be made more secure ?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

:yikes:


Where in the UK do you live? I don't need a street address but a city would be helpful 


I'll be more careful about where we park our MINI.


----------



## ranw918 (Mar 31, 2011)

I live Widnes, Cheshire. Apparently St Helens is even worse nearly 20 sets of mirrors have been stolen in the last week, according to police !


----------

